# price per linear foot for finishing



## jake (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi! I'm new in the business and I'm from Saskatoon, Saskatchewan, Canada. I am wondering how much to charge per linear foot for muding and taping, with material supllied by customer/ contractor. :2guns:


----------



## joepro0000 (Jun 14, 2008)

Jake,

This topic is frequently discussed, and alot of people don't like to post prices because it could be a bible to DIYers and Home-Owners on how much they should pay a drywaller. It all depends what your area's median is. I suggest you get a set of plans from a job, send them to every drywaller, and find out what the price is averaging out. Finishing is charged by the sq ft or by the board, not ln ft. Thats more for trim and framing. Also, it depends on how many sheets are being supplied, the more the less, The less sheets, the more. Figure out how many days it will take you /or crew your working with, how much you want per the day, and divide that by the number of sheets. Estimating is an art, every contractor has their own method, some choose the 70-80 a sheet approach, others choose the labor cost + profit/overhead approach, and others do it differently. It takes time to get good at it, and you will go through many mistakes learning, some even losing money. The first 2 years are hell, then after that everything comes into place! Good luck - and maybe try buying a Natitional estimating book.

PS- Don't hire commission based estimators, they will rip you off for that commission!


----------



## Al Taper (Dec 16, 2007)

Joe ... well put..


----------



## Apple24 (Jul 17, 2008)

if your subbing 25-30 foot. Contracting at least 50


----------

